# Miles for Matheny, April 22



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Matheny Medical and Educational Center

The Hills of Attrition route has been changed, may be even tougher than past editions.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

I would love to... but... I have plans helping a friend move.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Some stiff climbs on the "Hills of Attrition" route.


----------



## SeaRay (Oct 26, 2011)

Yeah, I looked at last year's HOA and signed up -- was surprised when I saw the new route. Oh well, should be fun anyway!


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

That sounds like a fun trip. Might have to give it a try. See how that weekend looks.


----------



## psycleridr (Jul 21, 2005)

This would have been fun although I wouldn't consider it too bad. Was it harder last year?


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Think i am going to give it a try. Finally over a cold and too much work keeping me if the bike. Could be a bit much but why not.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

I would love to do this ride, but I've signed up to lead a ride with my club. However, it's a good event for a good cause. If you're in the area and want to do some extra climbing, ride up Highland Avenue to visit the Matheny facility and take in one of the best views in the area. 

The organizers should take advantage of the growing popularity of dirt road cycling by adding a dirt road route - there are at least 20 miles of beautiful dirt roads within a 5 mile radius of the start.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

What is the thought on this here? I am signed up but not sure in a heavy rain. Might spend the day on the trainer. 

Or maybe take the easy 50 on the rain bike.


----------



## SeaRay (Oct 26, 2011)

Going for HOA but on the rain bike (Allez) - don't want to ride the Tarmac in foul weather. May take longer but figure it will be a better workout anyway. Will take my tire pressures down and stay off the white line. Also, not sure if the rain is supposed to start that early; we may get through before the down pours.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

SeaRay said:


> Going for HOA but on the rain bike (Allez) - don't want to ride the Tarmac in foul weather. May take longer but figure it will be a better workout anyway. Will take my tire pressures down and stay off the white line. Also, not sure if the rain is supposed to start that early; we may get through before the down pours.


It would take me more than a little longer I'm afraid. Go from the Tarmac to the newly winterized Secteur with fat 28 tires. Last time I took the Secteur out I really felt the hills much more. Not what I want for 4800' of climbing in April. Better cycling shape than this point last year, but not that good.


----------



## Vaughn231 (Apr 24, 2012)

maybe take the easy 50 on the rain bike.


----------

